# Sửa máy lạnh quận 12 – Điện Lạnh Quang Anh



## thuhuong230718 (20 Tháng năm 2021)

Sửa máy lạnh quận 12 – Điện Lạnh Quang Anh

_Dịch vụ sửa máy lạnh quận 12 uy tín và chất lượng Quang Anh được nhiều khách hàng tin tưởng và đánh giá cao dịch vụ sửa chữa máy lạnh quận 12 TP.HCM._

-- Hỗ trợ nhanh trên các tuyến đường như: Hà Huy Giáp, Tô Ký, Nguyễn Thị Búp, Trường Chinh, Phan Văn Đối, Nguyễn Ảnh Thủ, Phạm Văn Sáng, Dương Thị Mười, Nguyễn Thị Sóc, An Phú Đông, Lê Văn Khương, Vườn Lài, Lê Thị Riêng.

-- Công Ty Điện Lạnh Quang Anh có nhiều nhân viên kỹ thuật tay nghề cao có nhiều năm kinh nghiệm sửa máy lạnh quận 12

-- Kỹ thuật nhiệt tình chu đáo báo đúng bệnh, đúng giá và có trách nhiệm cao trong công việc. 

-- Công ty điện lạnh Quang Anh chuyên cung cấp các dịch vụ lắp đặt, sửa chữa, vệ sinh bảo trì máy lạnh, tủ lạnh, máy giặt, lò vi sóng, máy nước nóng - Dịch vụ sửa máy lạnh quận 12, dịch vụ sửa chữa máy lạnh quận 12


Lắp đặt máy lạnh quận 12

Dưới đây là một số dịch vụ chính Công Ty Điện Lạnh Quang Anh cung cấp liên quan đến thiết bị máy lạnh

>> Lắp đặt máy lạnh

>> Sửa chữa máy lạnh

>> Vệ sinh máy lạnh

>> Bơm ga máy lạnh

>>Thay block máy lạnh

>> Sửa board máy lạnh

Đội ngũ kỹ thuật viên sua may lanh quan 12, sua chua may lanh quan 12 có thâm niên lâu năm, tự tin lắp đặt, sửa chữa, bảo trì vệ sinh các dòng máy lạnh khác nhau như:

++ Máy lạnh treo tường

++ Máy lạnh tủ đứng

++ Máy lạnh âm trần

++ Máy lạnh công nghiệp



Sự tin tưởng của khách hàng là động lực cho chúng tôi không ngừng phát triển

--      Luôn có mặt trong vòng 30 phút kể từ khi nhận được thông tin, có mặt 24/7 kể cả thứ 7 và chủ nhật

--      Tất cả linh kiện vật tư của chúng tôi đều đảm bảo chính hãng 100 %, có tem chống giả, có nguồn gốc rõ ràng

--      Dich vu sua may lanh quan 12, dich vu sua chua may lanh quan 12 tại nhà trong ngày (trừ trường hợp máy lạnh hỏng nặng và không có đủ dụng cụ chuyên dụng phải đem về xưởng gia công, sửa chữa… trường hợp này khách hàng sẽ nhận được biên lai đảm bảo ngày giao hàng)

--      Khi nhận được thông tin, đội ngũ nhân viên kỹ thuật của chúng tôi sẽ đến tận nơi kiểm tra tình trạng máy và báo giá chi tiết, nếu khách hàng đồng ý chúng tôi mới bắt tay tiến hành.

--      Bảo hành cho mọi sua may lanh quan 12, sua chua may lanh quan 12 của chúng tôi, đảm bảo cho khách hàng sự hài lòng lớn nhất.

--      Tư vấn sử dụng máy lạnh miễn phí, chúng tôi luôn hướng dẫn khách hàng những lỗi thường gặp khi sử dụng máy lạnh cũng như chỉ cho họ cách sử dụng để nâng cao hiệu quả sử dụng


_dich vu sua may lanh quan 12, dich vu sua chua may lanh quan 12_

Trên đây là một vài thông tin mà chúng tôi muốn chia sẻ cho quý khách hàng, bạn có thể tham khảo thêm nhiều kiến thức về vấn đề vệ sinh, bảo trì lắp đặt máy lạnh, sửa máy lạnh quận 12, sửa chữa máy lạnh quận 12 qua website của chúng tôi. Hoặc bạn có thể liên hệ trực tiếp chi nhánh của chúng tôi để nói lên vấn đề gặp phải và nhận sự tư vấn chi tiết nhất của chúng tôi.

>> Sửa máy lạnh An Phú Đông, quận 12 – Sửa máy lạnh Đông Hưng Thuận

>> Sửa máy lạnh Tân Chánh Hiệp, Tân Hưng Thuận, Tân Thới Hiệp quận 12

>> Sửa máy lạnh Tân Thới Hiệp, Sửa máy lạnh Tân Thới Nhất, Thạnh xuân

>> Sửa máy lạnh tại Thới An, Trung Mỹ Tây, Thạnh Lộc, Đường Lê Văn Khương

>> Sửa máy lạnh Nguyễn Văn Quá – Sửa máy lạnh tại Thị Xã Thuận An, BD

>> Sửa máy lạnh Dương Thị Mười, Hà Huy Giáp, Tô Ngọc Vân, Ngã Tư Ga

Sửa máy lạnh đường Nguyễn Ảnh Thủ, đường Trường Trinh, Quốc Lộ 1A

>>Sửa máy lạnh quận 12 trên tất cả mọi tuyến đường, tất cả các xã phường

>> Sửa máy lạnh tại Công Ty, Nhà riêng, văn phòng, khách sạn tại Quận 12 …

_Xem thêm: Dịch vụ sửa máy lạnh quận 11_

Mọi chi tiết về các dịch vụ sửa máy lạnh quận 12, dịch vụ sửa chữa máy lạnh quận 12 của chúng tôi quý khách vui lòng xem từng chuyên mục tại Website hoặc liên hệ trực tiếp đường dây nóng *0932 790 115 *. Chúng tôi luôn có nhân viên trực 24/24 để tiếp nhận yêu cầu của quý khách.

_Từ khóa: dịch vụ sửa máy lạnh quận 12, dịch vụ sửa chữa máy lạnh quận 12, sua may lanh quan 12, sua chua may lanh quan 12, dich vu sua may lanh quan 12, dich vu sua chua may lanh quan 12_

Thông tin liên hệ

*TRUNG TÂM SỬA CHỮA ĐIỆN LẠNH QUANG ANH

                          HOTLINE:  0932 790 115*

Địa chỉ : 81 Nguyễn Ảnh Thủ, P.Trung Mỹ Tây, Q.12, Hồ Chí Minh

Chi Nhánh 1: Đường M1, Bình Hưng Hòa, Quận Bình Tân, Hồ Chí Minh

Chi Nhánh 2: 55 Lê Lợi, Phường 10, Quận Gò Vấp, Hồ Chí Minh

Chi Nhánh 3: F6, Quách Điêu, Vĩnh Lộc A, Huyện Bình Chánh, Hồ Chí Minh

Chi Nhánh 4: 81/3 ấp Vạn Hạnh, Xã Trung Chánh,Huyện Hóc Môn, Hồ Chí Minh

Chi nhánh 5 : 900 Âu cơ, P.Tân Sơn Nhì, Q. Tân Phú, HCM

Chi nhánh 6 : 14 Ấp Bắc, Phường 14,Q.Tân Bình, HCM

Chi nhánh 7 : 78 Nguyễn văn Đậu, Phường 6, Bình Thạnh, HCM

Chi nhánh 8: 99/5 Hai Bà Trưng, P.Đa Cao, Q.1, TP.HCM

Chi nhánh 9 : 205 Lý Thái Tổ, P.9, Q.10, Hồ Chí Minh

Chi nhánh 10 : 200 Hùng Vương, P.6, Q.6, Hồ Chí Minh

Email : dichvudienlanhqa@gmail.com


----------

